# Just bragging.



## Redman54 (Aug 1, 2006)

I know I may be biased and all, but man do I have some good looking boys!!


----------



## Redman54 (Aug 1, 2006)

More


----------



## Redman54 (Aug 1, 2006)

And again


----------



## Redman54 (Aug 1, 2006)

Last one, for now anyway.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 1, 2006)

Love that last one.  Put a fishing pole in those first pics and Norman Rockwell's got nothing on you!  
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAL (Aug 1, 2006)

Ya got all the rights to be proud.Good lookin boys for sure!
Thanks for letting us enjoy them too!Love that last picture,need to enter it somewhere.I know it would be a winner.


----------



## Bowman#3 (Aug 1, 2006)

i think that the last one is the best that is one good looking picture.


----------



## Gumpond (Aug 1, 2006)

*blessed*

the only description


----------



## leo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Great pics Redman54*

Those boys are precious and you should be proud  

Thanks for sharing them


----------



## Redman54 (Sep 12, 2014)

Going through some old threads and ran across this one. Man does time fly. I've added another hunting partner since those were taken. I'm scared I'll blink they will all be "Grown and Gone"!!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 12, 2014)

They are fine looking young men now!  My how time flies!  Thanks for sharing your hunting buddies!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 26, 2014)

Yep.. Every right to be proud. Fine looking bunch


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 28, 2014)

Redman54 said:


> Going through some old threads and ran across this one. Man does time fly. I've added another hunting partner since those were taken. I'm scared I'll blink they will all be "Grown and Gone"!!



It comes sooner than you think. By then you'll be ready for them to go.


----------

